# Billy Butcherson HELP!!!



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys i have been watching one of my favourite films "Hocus Pocus" and wanted to be billy butcherson for halloween this year. http://www.thedougjonesexperience.com/hocuspocus~prosthetics.htm my problem is i can't make the foam latex mask he wears and was wondering if anyone knows where i can find one or a similar sort of one. also i would to have zombie gloves instead of trying to cover my hands in make -up. can anyone help me ??
thanks in advance


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

does anyone have any ideas ??


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.screamteam.com/newpage/deadlee.htm
check this one or some of the others they have


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks lilly


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

His stitched mouth is very similar to this:

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=RUB68802&Category_Code=3-reel-fx-halloween

Hope that helps...


----------

